
The Zen of GUI Programming - nreece
http://www.c-sharpcorner.com/UploadFile/mgold/ZenGUIProgramming03122008231252PM/ZenGUIProgramming.aspx
======
dhimes
I'm more of a Holub disciple myself.
"[http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-01-2004/jw-0102-toolbo...](http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-01-2004/jw-0102-toolbox.html?page=1)"
discusses MVC in particular.

------
pmjordan
Every single piece of MFC code I've had to maintain, both at my previous job
and now during my occasional consulting work, has suffered from this problem
really really badly. There is no excuse to mix presentation with logic. As far
as I can tell, MVC is one of those extremely rare design patterns that isn't
some overhyped OO klutz, and really is worth it.

The article itself is so-so.

------
bdfh42
But sometimes the GUI implements part (or just possible all) of the
functionality. A clever GUI design can simplify a complex user operation to
the point where the "back end" is left to just read and write data.

It's not all about writing API's although (to be fair) this post makes some
valid points.

